
Facebook uncovers new fake accounts ahead of midterm elections - pferde
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-uncovers-new-fake-accounts-ahead-of-midterm-elections/
======
pferde
The article sounds kind of worrying. It seems to me that they're conflating
"fake" with "dissenting". Of course, Facebook is a private entity, they're
entitled to do as much censorship as they want on their platform.

